# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Майпур помощь приезжающим.

## Kala Hari das

Кала Хари прабху, я не зарегистрирована на кришна.ру. можете от меня добавить коммент небольшой?
в MCS есть  русскоязычный преданный, его зовут Говинда Датта прабху, он официально является представителем русскоязычной общины преданных Майапура и  помогает разбираться со всеми специфическими проблемами русскоговорящих преданных.  +91 99 33 011 085.+91 99-33-011085

----------


## Radha Prema dd

Уважаемый Кала Хари Прабху!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, как зовут этого преданного, который попросил Вас выложить на форуме информацию о Русской общине в Маяпуре. Насколько он информирован о положении дел в Русской общине? Можно ли доверять той информации, которую он выкладывает (или просит Вас выложить) на форуме?

----------


## Kala Hari das

> Уважаемый Кала Хари Прабху!
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как зовут этого преданного, который попросил Вас выложить на форуме информацию о Русской общине в Маяпуре. Насколько он информирован о положении дел в Русской общине? Можно ли доверять той информации, которую он выкладывает (или просит Вас выложить) на форуме?


Харе Кришна! Попросила меня написать эту информацию Ананда Гопика д.д. Она проживает в Майапуре с мужем Баларамачарьей прабху достаточно долго, Баларамачарья прабху так же занимается строительством в Майпуре.

----------


## Radha Prema dd

Дорогая Ананда Гопика!
Да, было бы здорово иметь какого-то "официального представителя русскоязычной общины" в Маяпуре, но, к сожалению, пока такого официального представителя нет, что, слава Богу, совсем не мешает Говинда Датте Прабху, а также другим преданным (включая Вашу семью :smilies: )помогать всем приезжающим. Официальные представители такого управляющего органа в Маяпуре как МCS, просят не смущаться и обращаться по всем вопросам к ним напрямую. Это:
Гауранга Симха Прабху (он же со-директор Маяпура), Кришна Лаулья Матаджи (менеджер), - но они не говорят по-русски :smilies:  А Говинда Датта Прабху говорит, причем не только по-русски :smilies: 
Кроме того, у нас существует официальный Русский центр. При нем есть Совет, одна из задач которого - это помощь приезжающим. Это:
Джаганнатх Ачарья дас, председатель, сектор нама-хатты, тел +91 974510823
Мадхава Пури дас, сектор харинам, +91 9564050467
Акаршини Гауранги д.д., сектор информации, +91 8944001377
Уттама даси, сектор заботы о преданных,  +91 740 759 36 07
Радха Према даси, сектор образования, +91 9800525611
Вибхавани даси, воскресные программы, +91 8906346362
В последнее время, в Русском центре произошли какие-то изменения (кто-то уехал, кто-то присоединился, кто-то кого-то заменил), но суть осталась ( мы - Ваши слуги). И еще раз: Русский центр - это волонтеры, которые служат, но не управляют, потому что управляющий центр у нас у всех один:
хотела сказать "Кришна", но, если ближе к нашей земной маяпурской общине, то это - MCS.
 встречи в Маяпуре!

----------


## Вова25

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные. Не подскажете возможно ли приехать в Майяпур чтобы работать на строительстве храма?

----------

